# SONY NEX-5N vs NIKON D5100



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

Which one will you recommend to a person who don't have any kits yet?
Nikon D5100 vs Sony NEX-5N


----------



## Drake (Sep 28, 2011)

Anything we should know about your expectations, the types of photography you are interested in etc? These are two totally different cameras, more information is needed for this kind of advice.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you read any reviews? Didn't you just post a thread like this - d5100 vs d7000? 

Just get the d5100. It works fine for a beginner!


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2011)

Lets see....

The NEX-5N is $699.99. If you want a viewfinder, which helps to hold the camera steadier for less camera shake blurring of your photos, add $349.99, so we are now at $1049.98.

There aren't many Sony E-mount lenses for the NEX-5N, but there is a good selection of A-mount lenses, so add the adapter for another $349, so now we are at $1399.97 ($1400).

What kind of external flash units are available for the NEX-5N? It doesn't have an industry standard hot shoe. It doesn't even have the odd-ball iISO hot shoe Sony got by buying Konica/Minoltas camera business 5 years ago.
Oh, and $80 for a spare battery.


----------



## BJF (Sep 28, 2011)

I recommend Nikon D5100


----------



## nickzou (Sep 28, 2011)

It REALLY depends on the kind of photography you want to do. But I gather that you are a beginner so I'd recommend the D5100. The thing about starting photography is that when people ask you want you want out of your camera, you have no clue what you want so it is a question you can't possibly answer. Or at least that's how I felt. So my answer is safest choice would be a DSLR. At this point, I think what I enjoy out of photography is the act of taking the pictures, and occasionally looking at them. I don't enjoy post-processing all that much. So ideally, I would want a Leica M9, or a new Fujifilm X10 (it looks so sexy and small), or what I'm actually probably gonna get the Leica Digilux 2. I like the experience of shooting more than the images. And that's kind of a counter intuitive concept when you are just starting out. The reason I always recommend a DSLR is because they are versatile. They can do it all. You can shoot sports, you can shoot nature, you can shoot portraits. And maybe the D5100 isn't the best are any of those things but it will get the job done.

But I strongly believe that a DSLR is not the end all be all to photography. Especially as a hobby. As much as I love my D7000, sometimes I find it big and intrusive and would like a smaller camera that handles better.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

This is actually not a thread of asking what I should buy, because I chose D7000. Just comparing them because D5100 with kit lens and NEX-5N with twin lens kit cost about the same.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

And yes, I'm a beginner.


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2011)

It depends...   On so many things.. 

Person's needs drive the purchasing decisions.... not just the brand and model.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like the design of the Fujifilm X100 and Leica M9 but their price killed it. The Sony with lens weights about 500g while the D5100 weights more than Sony even without lens and battery. Does the benefits of D5100 outweighs Sony's benefits?


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2011)

The biggest disadv of the sony is the lack of a good selection of lenses.

The reason why you are getting vague responses is because both cameras are aimed at different markets and consumers.  Which one a particular person belong to is highly dependent .... well.. on so many things.

If your priority is IQ, then a DSLR is most likely the best fit.

If your priority is a balance between size and IQ than consider mirrorless

If your priority is size then a high end PS should be considered. 

The terms you use is so subjective .. one would say yes another say no... for different reasons.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

The same sensor will produce different IQ on different cameras?


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2011)

Lens contributes....   kinda pointless since your decision has already been made.


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2011)

Look at samples and decide for yourself...


Imaging Resource


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

Just curious. I think that even if I buy a mirrorless, it would be at DX or CX, never 4/3 because 4/3 are too large. CX is perfect but is still too large, Nikon need to work on its size.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

According to a lens review site, the Sony kit lens is far better than the Nikon kit lens, but I don't think I will use the kit lens if I bought a Nikon anyway.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

The distortion is really bad in the 16mm lens.


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2011)

micro 43 or 43

too large??  u need to do research.

I dont think the sensors are the same....
Lenses also matter
Body size is not the only factor.... so is the lens...
Usability..
feel....
etc.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

Still a bit large, 10 cm in thickness with lens, hopefully it gets a smaller to around 7.5cm.


----------



## nickzou (Sep 29, 2011)

Is this the NEX with the APS-C sensor? Or was that another one? And I'm not saying that all APS-C sensors are built equal but I've heard very good things about the image quality on the Sony that has an APS-C sensor.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, it is the same sensor as D7000, if not, very similar.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 29, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:
			
		

> Yes, it is the same sensor as D7000, if not, very similar.



I might be wrong but I thought the d5100 and the d7000 had the same sensor.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 29, 2011)

Sony = fail.  That is all  : )

Get the Nikon.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol, wasn't gonna buy it, just comparing.


----------



## kojack (Oct 2, 2011)

analog.universe said:
			
		

> Sony = fail.  That is all  : )
> 
> Get the Nikon.



Beg to differ.  

At least sonys lenses won't fail and fall apart in short order.


----------



## wbwarnerb (Jan 13, 2012)

I actually would like to see a real review between these two cameras.  Some sites review the older NEX-5 and not the NEX-5n... and those that do have a comparison between the NEX-5n have the wrong specs... 

So I used to have a Nikon DSLR, switched to a canon full frame a few years ago... had to sell all my photo equipment and was thinking of picking up a camera again - something with interchangeable lens'.  

A lot of people i work with, have D5100's...  mostly due to the cost factor (price drops around Christmas.)  But when I look at the Nex-5N I see some pretty amazing stuff.... The video looks way better - and it shoots up to 60p, which is great for slow motion effects.  I saw some amazing footage on a website, that honestly appeared better then most professional commercials - all shot on the NEX-5N.

As for lens' - the sony only having 8 lens' isn't really a big deal considering a f mount on the body (at $40) allows you to shoot any Nikon lens .... The only thing you sacrifice on that is the inherent compensation control that comes with the Sony lens'.  

So .... regarding the D5100 and video - can  you adjust the appeture while in live mode? or does it lock like the canon's used to?  I recall the 5d mk ii, couldn't make adjustments in real time in live/video mode.  

What I'm looking for is:
A decent camera that either has good lens' or has mounts that work with canon or nikon
A solid video ability (to shoot video through a great lens) - that 60p was pretty sweet to see.
Decent real time effects (such as miniature/tilt-shift effects) that work in video as well as camera mode
Descent price.  I still have 2 nikon lens' from the old days... so that's a upside to my considering the D5100...
The wifi on the D5100 is a cool option

I think the big upside for the NEX-5N is the video quality.
NEX-5N has a faster continuous shoot ability 10fps vs the D5100 4fps
But the D5100 (I think) is supposed to focus better with phase detection as opposed to contrast detection.
The upside on the Nikon D5100 (for me at least) is I still have 2 Nikon lens' in storage - but i'm willing to start over.  

I would like to know real data comparisons though that might tip this one way or the other... especially if the D5100 can change appeture while in movie mode, etc.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 13, 2012)

wbwarnerb said:


> I actually would like to see a real review between these two cameras.  Some sites review the older NEX-5 and not the NEX-5n... and those that do have a comparison between the NEX-5n have the wrong specs...
> 
> So I used to have a Nikon DSLR, switched to a canon full frame a few years ago... had to sell all my photo equipment and was thinking of picking up a camera again - something with interchangeable lens'.
> 
> ...



I suggest a D90 or D7000. The D5100 is pretty good if you don't mind losing a few buttons/dials and the autofocus motor. I suggest not to use the NEX unless you really need the small size of it, because it loses too much button until almost everything is menu driven. Size-wise, it is not really much smaller because when you fill your lens on to it, it'll be larger and most of the time not being able to fit into your pocket unless you plan to shoot with the pan cakes forever.

And D5100 is pretty good for video.


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 13, 2012)

kojack said:


> analog.universe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't?

NEX-FS100 Stock Lens Broken After 2 Months! - Sony NEX-FS100 Super 35mm User Group forum on Vimeo
http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?77639-Sony-18-70mm-Kit-Lens-broken
[URL]http://www.flickr.com/groups/sony-dslr/discuss/72157625119491973/[/URL]


----------



## erotavlas (Jan 13, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Sony = fail.  That is all  : )
> 
> Get the Nikon.



Sorry but your post is a fail.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 13, 2012)

they're kind of completely different platforms.


----------

